# يا صليب يسوع المسيح



## hayam (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ايها الالة العظم الذى تعذب على خشبة الصليب من اجل خطاياى كن معى . . . يا صليب يسوع المسيح ارحمنى . . . يا صليب يسوع المسيح ابعد عنى كل سلاح ماض . . . يا صليب يسوع المسيح نجنى من كل اذى . . . يا صليب يسوع المسيح اوصلنى الى طريق الخلاص . . . يا صليب يسوع المسيح نجنى من كل خطية مميتة . . ز يا صليب يسوع المسيح نجنى من كل خطر جسدى او روحى . . . يا صليب يسوع المسيح كن تعزيتى وقوينى على حمل الشدائد لاجل محبتك . . . يا صليب يسوع المسيح نجنى من نار جهنم واورثنى الاخرة الصالحة . . . يا صليب يسوع المسيح زدنى ايمانا وثبتنى بمحبتة تعالى الى الابد . . . لصليبك يا سيدنا نسجد ولقيامتك المقدسة يارب نمجد وبحق ميلادك العجيب ودمك الثمين وموتك على عود الصليب لاجل خطاياى احفظنى يا يسوع لانك قادر ان تقودنى الى طريق الخلاص واجعلنى ان اكون من مختاريك . امين . . . انى اتقدم اليك يا يسوع لانك انت رجائى الوحيد فاْقبلنى اءبا وراجعا اليك منكسرا ومواضعا ، كما قبلت بطرس حينما جحدك وكما قبلت الزانية حينما دمعت على قدميك هكذا اقبلنى واغفر لى .


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*نى اتقدم اليك يا يسوع لانك انت رجائى الوحيد فاْقبلنى اءبا وراجعا اليك منكسرا ومواضعا ، *

*اقبلنى يارب 

صلاه رااااااااائعه بجد
ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يعوووضك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اميـــــــــــــــن 
مرسىىىى جدا يا هيام على الصلاه الرائعه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 أكتوبر 2008)

يا صليب يسوع المسيح زدنى ايمانا وثبتنى بمحبتة تعالى الى الابد . . . لصليبك يا سيدنا نسجد ولقيامتك المقدسة يارب نمجد وبحق ميلادك العجيب ودمك الثمين وموتك على عود الصليب لاجل خطاياى احفظنى يا يسوع لانك قادر ان تقودنى الى طريق الخلاص واجعلنى ان اكون من مختاريك
 . امين .
شكرا على اروع صلاة 
تحياتي​


----------



## hayam (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى ليكم وربنا يباركم وربنا يثبتنا على الايمان جميعا وصلوا من اجل ضعفى


----------



## amjad-ri (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا  على الصلاة  الاكثر من راءعة

سلام ونعمة المسيح مع الكل​*


----------



## hayam (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى ليك امجد وربنا يكون معاك ما يكون عليك


----------



## g_a_ll (23 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاة روعة يسلمو و  ربنا يباركلك


----------



## hayam (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى ليك وربنا يكون معاك مايكون عليك


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (24 أكتوبر 2008)

hayam قال:


> ايها الالة العظم الذى تعذب على خشبة الصليب من اجل خطاياى كن معى . . . يا صليب يسوع المسيح ارحمنى . . . يا صليب يسوع المسيح ابعد عنى كل سلاح ماض . . . يا صليب يسوع المسيح نجنى من كل اذى . . . يا صليب يسوع المسيح اوصلنى الى طريق الخلاص . . . يا صليب يسوع المسيح نجنى من كل خطية مميتة . . ز يا صليب يسوع المسيح نجنى من كل خطر جسدى او روحى . . . يا صليب يسوع المسيح كن تعزيتى وقوينى على اليك يا يسوع لانك انت رجائى الوحيد فاْقبلنى اءبا وراجعا اليك منكسرا ومواضعا ، كما قبلت بطرس حينما جحدك وكما قبلت الزانية حينما دمعت على قدميك هكذا اقبلنى واغفر لى .


ميرسي هيام لمشاركتك


----------



## hayam (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى وربنا يباركك


----------

